# Deciding whether or not to show...



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

How do you decide to start showing? My trainer has suggested that I enter Elva for puppy classes starting in January, but I've never shown before and am unsure as to whether or not she's show material.

We have longcoat classes in the UK, so that is NOT an issue. I've been actively scouring the internet, including YouTube, to understand more about breed standards, though it's difficult when you're a beginner and naturally biased about your dog!

I can go to local classes to learn stacking and handling, but they're not breed specific. My trainer is great and really knows her dogs, but I need some other opinions before committing to such a big step. (Although since Elva is a big show-off, she'd probably enjoy being in the ring.)


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Amshru said:


> How do you decide to start showing? My trainer has suggested that I enter Elva for puppy classes starting in January, but I've never shown before and am unsure as to whether or not she's show material.
> 
> We have longcoat classes in the UK, so that is NOT an issue. I've been actively scouring the internet, including YouTube, to understand more about breed standards, though it's difficult when you're a beginner and naturally biased about your dog!
> 
> I can go to local classes to learn stacking and handling, but they're not breed specific. My trainer is great and really knows her dogs, but I need some other opinions before committing to such a big step. (Although since Elva is a big show-off, she'd probably enjoy being in the ring.)


Pictures?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just go out there and do it! I did that all 3 times I've shown my dogs. You learn a lot just by being at the show and experiencing it.. 

But other wise, get your dog used to be handled/manipulated (mouth, ears etc) and used to being stacked. And try to practice gaiting if possible.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

gsdlover91 said:


> Just go out there and do it! I did that all 3 times I've shown my dogs. You learn a lot just by being at the show and experiencing it..


Thanks for this, I might be overthinking it, because it would only be a little local show. I'm going to try and go to a couple of shows next month, just to see what goes on.

Raquan, I've added a couple of pictures. I'm having a hard time stacking her at the moment - need LOTS more practice.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Quick update. We found a local breed club and here's her latest photo taken yesterday at 13 months old.


----------

